# White Bass on the fly: Pending Livingston record



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The white bass are on a feeding frenzy right now and after catching over 100 most days this week, went after them today on the fly rod. I used a 7wt with full sinking line and white/chartruse clousers stripping the clousers through the big schools of white bass. They ate them up and put up a magnificient fight on the fly rod. 

The fish filed for the record is shown below. Since there currently isn't a fly rod water body record for Livingston, it pretty likely to be accepted and provide a mark for someone to shoot at....15.5 inches and 2.26 pounds...not huge but a decent start at a water body record.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats Meadowlark! That is a thick, fat and heavy white bass for its length.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic Meadowlark! WB action has been phenomenal! Glad you got on them and produced an outstanding record for Lake Livingston.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Exciting catch! Way to go. Sounds like you have been having a great time.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Some years ago i was catching many nice withe bass fishing from the bank below LIVINGSTON DAM with fly(clouser minnow chartreuse white,red -white and wooly bugger olive),but fishing with spinning rod and spinning reel.

Now i am fishing just in saltwater from the bank and with the same spinning rod and spinning reel i was catching at ROLLOVER PASS flounder and specks with clouser minnow chartreuse-withe.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Jean Scurtu said:


> Some years ago i was catching many nice withe bass fishing from the bank below LIVINGSTON DAM with fly(clouser minnow chartreuse white,red -white and wooly bugger olive),but fishing with spinning rod and spinning reel.
> 
> Now i am fishing just in saltwater from the bank and with the same spinning rod and spinning reel i was catching at ROLLOVER PASS flounder and specks with clouser minnow chartreuse-withe.


Thanks for your comments Jean. Sometimes I get asked "if I could only have one fly what would it be?" The answer is easy for me the chartruse/white clouser. I've caught bonefish, Tarpon, snook, reds, specs, ladyfish, and other salt water species I can't remember and bluegills, bass, trout, salmon, grayling, stripers and white bass and assorted other fresh water species cold and warm.

In fact, I haven't found a predator fish that won't hit a clouser.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch its always fun to catch fish on a fly rod, thats all I use when I crappie fish. Good job.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

That is definately a good one to start the record with. Nice fish


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

Great job and congrats. I've yet to snag a WB on the fly but have only gone after them once. I was in a multi species tourney this year, APR-OCT, and they are definately high on the priority list these days. I prefer river fishing over lake fishing- but I'll go wherever the fish are at.

PS
If anyone has a story they would like to share in the form of an online publication for a growing Texas River dedicated website- please let me know! Thanks

-A


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

AnthonyTRB said:


> Great job and congrats. I've yet to snag a WB on the fly but have only gone after them once. I was in a multi species tourney this year, APR-OCT, and they are definately high on the priority list these days. I prefer river fishing over lake fishing- but I'll go wherever the fish are at.
> 
> PS
> If anyone has a story they would like to share in the form of an online publication for a growing Texas River dedicated website- please let me know! Thanks
> ...


A,

We are coming up on the very best time to catch them on the fly in the Trinity river...another three weeks or so and they should be thick as flies in the river.

May I suggest you contact Simon Cosper of "Get the Net" guide service. http://www.lakelivingstoncatch.com/ regarding your ps.

Simon fishes the river almost every day and he knows it like the back of his hand. He has done some articles in publications and definitely would have a wealth of stories...and besides that he one of the nicest guys you will ever meet and a top notch guide.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Right on!

Now that you have set a record for Livingston I'll be gunning for it!

AlaskaTex


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> A,
> 
> We are coming up on the very best time to catch them on the fly in the Trinity river...another three weeks or so and they should be thick as flies in the river.


Thanks I haven't been out there yet and I'm all about hitting up new places.



Meadowlark said:


> May I suggest you contact Simon Cosper of "Get the Net" guide service. http://www.lakelivingstoncatch.com/ regarding your ps.
> 
> Simon fishes the river almost every day and he knows it like the back of his hand. He has done some articles in publications and definitely would have a wealth of stories...and besides that he one of the nicest guys you will ever meet and a top notch guide.


I appreciate the contact- hopefully he'll have time and want to throw something together for us. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Great Job!!

I have always wondered why more fly fishermen don't take advantage of the white bass fishing in this state. It is a blast and they like to EAT!!


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

congratulations... hope it goes well.
tom


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

motfua said:


> congratulations... hope it goes well.
> tom


Yep, its official. Thanks.


----------

